
From PHP to NodeJs - lee__mason
https://leemason.co.uk/from-php-to-nodejs/
======
coreyp_1
I went to the page and the first thing it did was to do a popover (modal
window) asking me to hand over my email address and sign up for a newsletter.

No thank you, I closed the window.

~~~
lee__mason
Sorry about that, its meant to have a 60 second delay before showing up,
giving you chance to read my blog and see if the newsletter would be any
benefit to you. shoving a signup form in your face as soon as you hit the site
was definately not my intention. I apologise for that and the issue has been
adressed now.

